# Kalamata Olives and Home Fries



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I love Kalamata olives! I like them so much, and they're not cheap, that I had to switch to Moroccan olives which have a similar taste but are $2 less per jar.

I never heard of olives and potatoes. Does that have a country of origin?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No, I made it up…I’m lucky we have a store here that sells an imported from Italy kalmata
pitted olives, 3.99 for 32.2 ounces. That’s only 2.00 a pound.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I found this from yummybeet.com - 

"The standout feature of Mediterranean cuisine is the lending and blending of neighbouring countries’ flavours, cooking techniques, ingredients, and meal preparations. Roasted lemon potatoes are a Greek specialty, cooked radishes from France, and* olives in anything seem characteristically Italian (even if you can unquestionably find them outside of Italy)."*

I thought it was humorous considering you have Italian heritage.😊


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> No, I made it up…I’m lucky we have a store here that sells an imported from Italy kalmata
> pitted olives, 3.99 for 32.2 ounces. That’s only 2.00 a pound.


It's about $5.00/jar here. 9 & 1/2 oz
They taste identical to me.











$2.97


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

For desert…banana bread, loaded with walnuts and 6 bananas…( I added 2 extra bananas) 
with a NY smear of cream cheese. I used Paula Deans recipe with a couple of changes …
I added 1/2 regular sugar and half brown sugar and 4 heaping tablespoons sour cream 
and extra vanilla. …and Italian demitasse coffee…


p


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

"36% of _California_ Ripe _Olives_ are _grown_ in Sacramento, Glenn, Tehama, and Butte counties. The other 9% are _grown_ in Kings, Kern, Fresno, and Madera Countries."



*Olive Information: Growing Olive Trees in California - Tropical ...*
https://www.tropicaloasisfarms.com › html › olive


Apr 8, 2020 — The most well known of these dual purpose _olive_ cultivars in _California_ are Manzanillo, Mission, Sevillano and _Kalamata_. Coratina and Ascolano ...

Maybe it is genetic 😊 You Italian, & I have a little tiny bit of Syrian ancestry. That's where they came from originally.
.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> It's about $5.00/jar here. 9 & 1/2 oz
> They taste identical to me.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I guess 3.99 for 32.5 oz is a real bargain. Food is more expensive in California.
My friends that moved to San Diego were in shock of the high price of food.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Wow, I guess 3.99 for 32.5 oz is a real bargain. Food is more expensive in California.
> My friends that moved to San Diego were in shock of the high price of food.


I was just wondering about that. This is olive country! I should go to the olive store and see what the prices are. I don't know if they grow Kalamata type olives here. Edit - Yes, they do.

You are closer to Greece, like, we are closer to Asia & we have more Asian food.

Sorry, didn't mean to make your thread about olives!😄 I'm kind of a food nerd.








Kalamata Olives Vs Black Olives – What’s The Difference? - Foods Guy


This article explains the differences between kalamata and black olives, in terms of appearance, taste, and harvesting.




foodsguy.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We love olives, make it about olives all you want…I make what we call ‘olive things‘ with
pizza dough wrapped around Kalamata olives with grating cheese and garlic powder and a drizzle of olive oil…
they are kalamata heaven…
next time I make them, I’ll post it here.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

We need to get you and @John Smith_inFL out here with a kitchen!


🤣


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> I first put the whole potatoes in the microwave to soften them up a bit before slicing them…
> Then I fried a small chopped onion and 3 cloves of garlic in olive oil…after it was soft I added the potatoes with salt, pepper, hot paprika and fried them up, lastly I added the kalamata olives and continued sautéing for a few more minutes
> I served it with fried breaded chicken cutlets and creamed peas and carrots.
> It was good…stay tuned for dessert…
> ...


That is beautiful and looks soooooo good. I love the kalamata olives also, but you won't find them that cheap anywhere around here.


----------

